# My shop possum peed on my keyboard tonight.



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I will have to go to goodwill and pickup an new to me usb keyboard in the am. Hate when this happens. She shorted it right out. Had to go to another computer in the house to post this. Had five keys that don't work now.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

hm… yeah, had some squirrels that liked to pee and poop on my jointer, compressor, DC, drill press… then they would go to my roll of shop towels and rip those to shreds…

as you can imagine - those few times I got to get in the garage, instead of woodworking, I was cleaning around (as if I don't have enough of that in the HOUSE).

let you keyboard dry - you'll be surprised how it can work itself out of those situations  (don't ask me how I know)


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

A possum? - shut the door man, LOL


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with Dave…rinse it out good and let it dry. It may work fine.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

This is an aussie possum that the wife unit thought I needed to keep me companyl The cage is takeing up a lot of floor space but it looks like I will have to keep her for another 10 years, (average life span). She is a sugar glider, who knew a flying possum could be a good shop buddy. I named her Tarzali, after the town that I had a bush possum run across my foot on the deck of a treehouse that I rented on north Queensland AU.


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

I was going to suggest a .22. I didn't realize you were talking about a PET!! DOH!!!

Whit


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

i suggest the alcohol rinse over the water rinse. Minerals in the water can make more keys stop working.


----------



## Dragonsrite (Feb 5, 2009)

I've used Windex & a tooth brush then hit 'em with the air compressor. As I recall there were two out of several hundred that failed after such treatment (used to work at a place that recycled computers & other electronics).


----------



## thefishingschool (Feb 20, 2010)

a possum…. i got a dog lol


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Quite a humorous post. I don't believe I've seen an AU possum although I am sure they don't look anything like the American possum (kind of like a medium size, light tan, rat). The lil guys we have around here are mostly pests to the farmers and wine grape growers. They do alot of damage…and kill alot of chickens. I don't think anyone would keep these as pets…they can be quite nasty….I had to get rid of one my dog cornered….it kept trying to attack the shovel I was using to influence it's departure. So much for it "Playing Possum" (play dead) they are supposed to do. ROFL

Do these animals make good pets by the way? You folks have some interesting species down there.


----------



## m88k (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm sorry Pete, your signature says "Life is too short to own an ugly boat", but you keep a possum!?


----------



## miserybob (Jan 24, 2010)

Apparently, everything is cuter in Australia….


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I suggest drinking the alcohol and throwing out the keyboard(they are only a couple of bucks at goodwill) 
If it happens again, drink the alcohol and send the wife to goodwill and pick up a new keyboard.
If it happens again, send the wife for more alcohol,shoot the possum.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

At first I thought this post was a joke but, presumably, the pernicious power of possum pee precludes the possibility of prevarication.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Charlie--WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

The possum looks just like the upper picture. Her body is around 4 inches long, and the tail around 6. She just loves climbing around on the stacks of lumber. BTW, just got a new to me goodwill keyboard, 1.99 and it works fine.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Aussie possums are cute but those North American ones are stone cold ugly and they used to be a "southern" animal but now they are reaching Canada and the odd one can be found in my back yard.

i dont brake for them.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Pics are worth a thousand words…those pics above tell it all…funny how both animals are called possums but they are distinctly different in appearance. And Moron…I agree…the North American version is ugly and rat like….and you can see from the pic that they are not nice animals…My dogs like to chase them…and sometimes I have to shoot them when they get too nasty or find a way into the chicken coop (knock on wood here as the new coop I built has not been invaded yet.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I said a lie

if I miss them I brake

back up

and try again


----------

